# Lewisburg, WV - Larry YM Blk Frisky



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks PB to me

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lewisburg, WV | Larry

Larry, a 1 year old German Shepherd mix, is a little shy when you first interact with him, but really becomes puppy-like and frisky once you earn his trust! He is very friendly, loving and frolicsome


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

what a good-looking boy!


----------



## urin thedoghse now (Oct 22, 2010)

An of course only 288 miles .#@$%^&(sorry) oh darn.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I like frisky! Bump for the bouncy boy...
_____________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is handsome!! And looks PB to me!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

urin thedoghse now said:


> An of course only 288 miles .#@$%^&(sorry) oh darn.


Are you really interested? How far into north central Ohio are you?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lewisburg, WV - Larry - frisky black male*

I have a GSD-savvy family member in Lewisburg. 

Shannon


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

C'mon guys - you know you want Larry, he is so darn cute and perky! 
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Big BUMP for this awesome BGSD ! :wub:


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

We are very interested in this boy. Can anyone do a temp test on him for me? Please email me privately at [email protected] if you can help! Thank you!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lewisburg, WV - young black male*

My sister is going to the shelter tomorrow to see if he is still there. If he is, she will see what she can do in the way of a temperament assessment.

Shannon
Mom to Max - rescued GSD - December 2010


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like Larry has bounced his way into a new home - Petfinder says ADOPTED!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lewisburg, WV - Larry - young adult black male*

My sister went to the shelter and visited with Larry today for his temperament assessment. He is not adopted and is still in the shelter. Another GSD rescue group was there at the shelter at the same time that my sister was there. 

Larry is a typical adolescent, predominantly untrained, but fun young male German Shepherd. Please let me know if a rescue group is interested in a full temperament assessment report. 

Shannon


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

WVGSD said:


> My sister went to the shelter and visited with Larry today for his temperament assessment. He is not adopted and is still in the shelter. Another GSD rescue group was there at the shelter at the same time that my sister was there.
> 
> Larry is a typical adolescent, predominantly untrained, but fun young male German Shepherd. Please let me know if a rescue group is interested in a full temperament assessment report.
> 
> Shannon


Naughty Petfinder for getting it wrong......back to bumping.....
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lewisburg, WV - Larry - young adult black male*

Susan:

The shelter worker told my sister that he thought this dog was to leave the shelter today, but he was not sure. He did not know if he was being privately adopted, rescued or what the answer was - just that he was supposed to be leaving today, Sunday. We will check tomorrow morning to see if he is still there. 

Shannon


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for checking on him Shannon, and your sister also. :thumbup: I sure hope he's going to a good place.... his little face in the pic looks so optimistic.
___________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Shannon,

Please let me know what your sister has to report on Larry so I can work on him.

Thank you!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lewisburg, WV - Larry - young adult black male GSD*

Krystal:

My sister found him to be a happy, but pretty untrained, adolescent male GSD. She said that he was easy to handle, but would also benefit from an owner or foster parent that knows how to set limits since it apears that he has not had these previously . He did raise his hackles when he met another male dog, but then began to play bow so it appeared that he did not really know which reaction to have when meeting another large dog. No growling, lunging, snapping or other outward signs of displeasure wtih the meet and greet process. My sister just kept raving about how sweet he was and how much he kept licking her . He really seemed to love the attention.

Shannon


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So, he is still there?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Larry - Lewisburg, WV - young adult black male*

I am on the phone with the shelter now and Larry is still there. The staff have taken a special interest in him and are committed to seeing that he get a second chance at a good home where he will be appreciated. 

Shannon


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just want you all to know that SGSR has put a committment on him. Will let you know when we get him out


----------

